# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Xu hướng biến quảng cáo thành game mobile thú vị

## nguyentruong17

Hiện nay, quảng cáo mobile là một ngành kinh doanh trị giá nhiều tỷ USD, và có một công ty nghĩ rằng nó sẽ còn phát triển mạnh hơn nữa khi những người làm marketing học được cách biến lời tiếp thị của họ trở thành game.
Theo chia sẻ mới đây của công ty quảng cáo mobile Celtra cho thấy, quảng cáo giống game có tác dụng tốt hơn so với những mô hình quảng cáo không có tính tương tác như bằng video, dữ liệu thống kế…

Ảnh minh họa


Các phương thức quảng cao mới với đầy tính tương tác và giống game này đã khiến tỷ lệ người truy cập và số lượt click cao hơn hẳn, và người sử dụng cũng dành nhiều thời gian để tương tác với quảng cáo hơn. Doanh thu quảng cáo mobile đang trên đà vượt ngưỡng 31 tỷ USD trong năm 2014, và mọi người làm marketing đều đang tìm kiếm một hướng đi và như ý kiến của Celtra thì hướng đi đó chính là mô hình quảng cáo giống game hay còn gọi là quảng cáo game.
_“Quảng cáo game là một hình thức quảng cáo sử dụng một cơ chế gameplay hay được 'game hóa' làm trải nghiệm chính cho người sử dụng_”, ông Matevz Klanjsek, CPO của Celtra, nói. “_Thông thường, các quảng cáo này giống như những minigame được đặt ở vị trí quảng cáo. Chúng có những yếu tố tiêu chuẩn điển hình của game, ví như hệ thống gameplay, điểm, bảng xếp hạng và chúng cho phép người sử dụng chia sẻ thành tích của họ trên mạng xã hội_”.

Quảng báo bằng game là một xu hướng mới đang được thiết kế bởi công ty Celtra


So sánh với các banner hay đoạn video clip quảng cáo 30 giây, các quảng cáo game được những công ty như Celtra thiết kế có sự khuyến khích tương tác với người sử dụng và nó cho thấy hiệu quả tốt hơn.
Về tỷ lệ trung bình, nghiên cứu của Celtra phát hiện ra rằng quảng cáo giống game đạt 16,2% tỷ lệ tiếp cận so với 10,4% của hình thức quảng cáo truyền thống. Điều này có nghĩa là nhiều người bỏ thời gian để xem và tương tác với game hơn. Các “_quảng cáo game hóa_” cũng có tỷ lệ lượt click rất cao với 28,8%, vượt trội so với các hình thức quảng cáo tiêu chuẩn với chỉ 3,9%. Người tiêu dùng cũng thích thú khi xem các đoạn video về mô hình quảng cáo game hơn là các loại khác.
“_Các trải nghiệm quảng cáo game hóa này có thể phát huy tác dụng tốt trên tất các những thiết bị mobile lẫn máy tính cá nhân_”, ông Klanjsek nói. “_Nhưng, hầu hết trong số chúng được thiết kế cho trải nghiệm trên mobile và có sự tối ưu hóa để tương tác ngón tay_”.

Celtra và mô hình quảng cáo bằng game mới lạ


Bên cạnh đó, phương thức quảng cáo mới mẻ này còn có thể áp dụng vào tất cả các dạng ứng dụng hoặc trình duyệt, và nó thường phát huy hiệu quả tốt nhất trên game mobile. Đặc biệt, nếu như quảng cáo game có lưu lại thành tích của người chơi theo thời gian và cho phép họ cạnh tranh nhau trên một bảng xếp hạng, và đi sang độ khó tiếp theo.
Theo đà phát triển mạnh mẽ của các thiết bị mobile, hàng tỷ USD được đổ vào quảng cáo đã khiến mọi công ty cố gắng để tìm ra những mô hình sáng tạo mới. Celtra cũng chỉ là một trong số vô vàn công ty đó, nhưng nếu phương thức quảng cáo game của họ đạt được thành tựu lớn thì rất có thể cả ngành quảng cáo sẽ đi theo hướng đi đó.
>>*Vì sao ngành game Hàn Quốc lại bắt đầu "giống" Trung Quốc?*

----------


## dangvanthao

UP2

----------

